# Dark Awakening (Terry Huud and Michael Huey) soundtrack release



## MikeH (Dec 7, 2016)

Hello all! Our score for the indie horror film "Dark Awakening" was just released digitally and can be found at the following: 

iTunes 
https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/dark-awakening-original-motion/id1179256400

Amazon
https://www.amazon.com/Awakening-Original-Motion-Picture-Soundtrack/dp/B01MROPF90/ref=sr_1_1?s=dmusic&ie=UTF8&qid=1481157955&sr=1-1-mp3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=Michael+Huey+Terry (https://www.amazon.com/Awakening-Original-Motion-Picture-Soundtrack)/

Cdbaby
http://www.cdbaby.com/cd/terryhuud

Terry and I did put together a physical promo CD. It is very nicely designed with high quality photos from the film and liner notes. So if you'd like a physical release instead of a download just contact me through my website. There's a very limited number of copies available. 

http://www.officialmichaelhuey.com/dark-awakening

Here's an interview we did with Musique Fantastique last February about the score:

https://musiquefantastique.com/dark-awakening-scoring-a-modern-haunted-house-movie/

I know Terry used to post here very frequently, and our very own Hannes Frischat played beautiful violin solos on two of the cues. He was absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 12, 2016)

Just coming in I see that this has been released - congratulations Michael and Terry! 
It has been a joy to work for your music (I think it was on the track 'Drive to the Falls' and the 'End Credits'), and I wish it a well deserved distribution.


----------



## Hannes_F (Dec 12, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## dariusofwest (Dec 15, 2016)

Awesome job guys!


----------



## Andronimus (Apr 10, 2017)

Well Done Guys!


----------

